

Oh, great Internet gods, give JavaScript its TLD already - dsirijus

http://node.js, http://backbone.js, http://express.js...<p>Where do I sacrifice my goat for this to happen?
======
JoeCortopassi
This just seems like a bad idea. What problem does this actually solve? Or is
it just "because it looks cool"?

------
omarchowdhury
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4020210>

------
nailer
Brendan Eich's been considering this. Mozilla would buy it. He told the crowd
at JSConf in Berlin last year.

